# Fred Bear Truth 2



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

arrowfinatic said:


> The mod is at such a sharp point that it splits the serving I've had to have it redone twice already and its only been 3 months. I've had the local pro shop do everything they can think of and it's still doing it. If anyone has any suggestions that would be awesome. Otherwise there will be a truth 2 for sale soon.


 I'm not sure about the Truth2 cam but I have experience with the cam on the Instinct and similar models. I had a situation where I had to 
shim the module ever so slightly outward to line up perfectly with the edges of the cam track.
I then smoothed off the inside edges of the module and cam where they meet with a small file.
Finally, triple braided nylon string around the cable string in the high stress area.

When I did all 3 of these things the problem disappeared.

Start by making sure the module and cam are in perfect alignmnet, then think about smoothing off some inside edges of the cam and/or module with a dremel or file. The extra serving probably won't be necessary if A and or B is the problem.


----------



## r4vi (Nov 23, 2009)

arrowfinatic said:


> I Just bought a truth 2 in december and I love it. The only problem I'm having is the serving from my down cable is splitting/breaking when it roles through the cam and over the mod. The mod is at such a sharp point that it splits the serving I've had to have it redone twice already and its only been 3 months. I've had the local pro shop do everything they can think of and it's still doing it. If anyone has any suggestions that would be awesome. Otherwise there will be a truth 2 for sale soon.


When you say it splits the serving do you mean:
1 - The serving is being cut
2 - The serving is separating

I was getting 2 to some extent - the serving on the outside of the radius was being pulled apart slightly due to the sharp angles involved. To combat peep rotation I put extra twists in the string, and my serving hasn't separated any more since. My centre serving was starting to separate in the bottom 1" but since the twists were added it hasn't moved.

I've always been a proponent of putting lots of twists in a string - I can hear the difference when the shot goes off. A lot of bows I have shot have a buzzing sound in the string which goes away with extra twists. I think I have too many twists in my string/cable which means I have shortened my ATA too much and increased vibration in the bow. I think the only way I will ever be happy is to get slightly longer cable/string combo made up so I can go to town and twist the heck out of them while still getting my proper ATA/BH.

I was always taught that putting more twists in your string/cables tightens the serving - which it definitely has done on my Truth 2.

I would suggest taking your exact ATA, BH, draw length and Tiller (remember that tiller on a single cam bow is measured by running a line between the axles and measuring to that, not the riser), then playing with extra twists in your string/cables. Remember that extra twists in string without compensating with twists in cable will change draw length. Also I took the string off the idler wheel and split the twists between each side eg 5 twists on yoke to idler side, 5 on cam to idler side.

At the end of the day - does it matter much? If you lubricate your serving well with graphite or silicone (depending on which camp you sit in) will it be problematic? If your cam/module are perfectly smooth where is there going to be wear? To me the importance of serving on the cam-riding parts of strings/cables is overrated. 

I would love to see how many really top-level archers have serving separation, and how many actually care that their serving has separated. My guess would be they don't care one bit.

As far as being a reason to get rid of your Truth 2 - umm yeah...That would be a pity. I personally believe the Truth is a beautiful bow. It shoots way better than me.

P.S. My problem is the monofilament separating where it hits the string suppressors. That's really starting to tick me off...


----------



## arrowfinatic (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you both for replying and r4vi it's both it starts with separation then it turns into cutting the serving then comes the down cable being cut (already had to replace it do to me not paying attention. I love the bow but if I have to replace the serving every Thursday after leagues on Wednesday then I should just get a new bow I think. Sixgunluv I may have to give what you said a try and the more i look at it the more it seems like its the edge of the mod next to the axle that is doing the cutting. I'll fill you in on the repairs to see if they work thanks.


----------

